# am i entitled?depression



## smvob (27 Jun 2008)

i suffer from depression, out of work nearly 2 yrs becoz of it. amm i entitled to anything?


----------



## dewdrop (27 Jun 2008)

I am sure you are entitled and some of our more informed posters will fully explain what you should do.  I am responding to your post to say that no matter how depressed you may feel the bright days will come again.  I know fully how terrible it can feel when you are down but believe me you will get over it. Apart from prescribed medication I found exercise to be of help and also talking to people with an understanding ear. I wish you well


----------



## BUBBIE (27 Jun 2008)

My partner was off sick on and off for probably 6 years with depression but we realised, yes, he was entitled to SW. In my opinion, your first port of call is to contact you local SW officer, sit down with him/her, tell you story, have your medical back up letter, plus a list of medicine which you are on. Depending on your previous employmnet record and the length of your illness, you may be entitled to apply for Invalidity Pension - which is what we were told or disability allowance or benefit. You will find I'm sure that the SW officer will be of great assistance to you.

Also make sure to get your medical card applied (if not already done). This is usually through your local Health Board.

I often find that if you are ill, its very hard to get around to these things but now that you are asking the question, why not follow it up. 

That's my experience and I have to say it certainly has helped to keep the wolf from the door and it's a bit of peace of mind and something less to worry about, once you get it sorted.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2008)

smvob said:


> i suffer from depression, out of work nearly 2 yrs becoz of it. amm i entitled to anything?


If your _GP _or a specialist has certified you as unfit for work then you may be entitled to claim one of the illness/disability related payments detailed on www.welfare.ie. Not sure about backdating the claim though. The website should tell you though.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jun 2008)

Call to your local Social Welfare Office and explain the situation. Ask about your entitlements and they will put you on the right track and give you the relevant forms. There is no need to bring medical evidence or anything as the doc will have to certify the SW form for you when youa re applying. From what you say, I think the relevant scheme would be Disability Allowance, which is means tested, but SW can check your PRSI records to see if you are still eligible to apply for PRSI-based scheme


----------



## doll2824 (30 Jun 2008)

of course you are.you need a cert from your doc and a list of any meds you are taking.Then take it to your local s.w and you will have to fill out a form.after that you will most probably be called for a docs appointment.doctors that work for the s.w to determin weather or not you are infact depressed.Hope this helps.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

doll2824 said:


> of course you are.


Er - you don't actually know that for sure. The original poster may not have the required _PRSI _payments to qualify for any relevant benefits and may have too much means to pass the means test for any relevant allowances!


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jun 2008)

doll2824 said:


> of course you are.you need a cert from your doc and a list of any meds you are taking.


 
As Clubman points out and see my post above regarding claiming. NIt woulod be pointless attending doctor to get cert as youm will have to attend again with the actual claim form. If it is Disability Allownace, there is a report on the form that the doctor has to complete.


----------



## doll2824 (30 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Er - you don't actually know that for sure. The original poster may not have the required _PRSI _payments to qualify for any relevant benefits and may have too much means to pass the means test for any relevant allowances!


 
IOF COURSE.I WAS JUST SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE(MY MOM) she was off work due to  depression for 7 months so i was going on what she actually had to do.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

Your mother's situation and that of the original poster could well be significantly different. So saying _"of course you are [entitled]" _is misleading. We simply don't know.


----------



## doll2824 (30 Jun 2008)

appologise


----------



## smvob (30 Jun 2008)

u guys are great thanks a million for your hellp.im pretty sure iv got enuf prsi thingies cuz i was getn SW before. thanks again for all your help


----------



## kickme (1 Jul 2008)

Just be careful - I had full blown depression along with other medical problems. At one point when dealing with the welfare system I was mocked by cwo. I was also told be by a welfare doctor that I looked fit and that life would pass me by  - I was then thrown off the sick like a dog with his 3 minute review. Welfare system NOT. Just prepare yourself before dealing with people. My advice would be to get a solicitor to look for back pay and stand up for your future claim - that’s if you have the money to pay him. Good luck with the depression - I know what it is like


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

kickme said:


> At one point when dealing with the welfare system I was mocked by cwo. I was also told be by a welfare doctor that I looked fit and that life would pass me by  - I was then thrown off the sick like a dog with his 3 minute review. Welfare system NOT. Just prepare yourself before dealing with people. My advice would be to get a solicitor to look for back pay and stand up for your future claim - that’s if you have the money to pay him. Good luck with the depression - I know what it is like


If you felt that you were badly treated and/or that your claim was unfairly terminated then _SW _have complaints and appeals processes that you could have used.


----------

